# How much does it cost?



## Asmo (Oct 7, 2006)

I´ve not made up my mind yet, but it´s tempting to renew my Community Suppoter Account.

I don´t want to use Pay Pal. To buy an account at RPG now costs $ 45, but if I buy it through EnWorld and Pay Pal it only costs $ 19:99, is this correct?

If this is the case, is it possible to buy an account at RPG now for $19:99?

Asmo


----------



## Morrus (Oct 7, 2006)

It's not - in fact, I didn't even realise RPGNow was still selling them at all!  I'll need to de-activate that.

I'll be looking into selling them via ENGS (so you don't necessarily have to use PayPal) as soon as I can get some code to automate it.  It might take a while, though!


----------



## Asmo (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks Morrus!

I´ll problably buy it through ENGS when the time comes.

Asmo


----------

